# 3rd hand



## Ralph Haus (Aug 18, 2021)

During this current build (GB-50, the Vampire) I have had some issues with trying to 'hold-on' to it while adding small bits an more importantly, masking and spraying. There just are no 'big' part to hold onto. I usually rely on the 'prop' mounting hole and have a shaft inserted; the down side of jet building!. I have seen in many of the 'progress' posts various devices and tricks that help. I thought it would be good to start a thread to capture the most current purchased and custom 'fixtures' in one place for others to reference. The simplest I've seen is just using the kit box itself to allow painting either side while it is flat on. Doesn't work for many, but it is a trick. Any commercial gadgets that anyone would like to recommend? Any kluged bits that would help?

I'm good for now on the Vampire. Good to have 'Dawn Powerwash' dish soap that does an amazing job of washing away the overspray on my hands where I have held the miodel in my hand (no I don't do gloves).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2021)

I don't have any fancy model holders. I usually prop it on paint jars and sanding pads when needed. Used the box lid a few times but it scratches the paint.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Aug 18, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> I don't have any fancy model holders. I usually prop it on paint jars and sanding pads when needed. Used the box lid a few times but it scratches the paint.


No I've seen the amazing work that you do. Masking is a two handed job (for me anyway) you must have the model stabilized, held, somehow??


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't remember who, but somebody here uses Lego's which is ingenious as its easily customizeable.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 20, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> No I've seen the amazing work that you do. Masking is a two handed job (for me anyway) you must have the model stabilized, held, somehow??



Nope. Just sitting on the work bench. To mask a canopy, I hold the model in my left hand and apply the mask with tweezers in my right hand. Takes maybe half a dozen tries before it's sitting right. It may not work for everyone but it works for me.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Aug 20, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Nope. Just sitting on the work bench. To mask a canopy, I hold the model in my left hand and apply the mask with tweezers in my right hand. Takes maybe half a dozen tries before it's sitting right. It may not work for everyone but it works for me.


Canopies are actually becoming 'fun' to do. It's the horizontal masking of the fuselage bottom to the sides that I have issues with. Many require a long 'straight' path. In this case, the Vampire, four 3-1/2" long strips. My assembly steps had me adding the undercarriage bits, fragile if gripped to hard, leaving me little support. I wound up holding the model between my thighs along the wings. Thus this thread. There has to be another, better, way?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 20, 2021)

Again in that case I would just be holding the model in my left hand. The tape would be held in my right with my thumb and index finger holding the starting end of the tape. I would then apply the tape starting at the one end and I'm rolling it under my thumb. If it's not properly aligned I would adjust as I go or start over.

I can count on one hand the number of times over the past 25 years I've held the model lightly pinched in a hobby bench vice for some reason or other but it's certainly not a regular thing.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)

With Andy on the masking and I'm real crappy with getting things lined up. I do have a wooden jig that I sometimes use when I do decals.


----------



## Bernhart (Aug 25, 2021)

I have actually painted all parts except where I a holding , then come back a day later to finish. This only works if you remember what shade of gray you were working with


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 25, 2021)

With jets you can usually stick something in the jet exhaust pipe to hold onto. With the F-102 I just finished I used an old marker and wrapped tape around it a few times to make it the right diameter. Worked great to hold on to while spraying and for drying I stuck the marker between a couple of box's in my stash shelf.


----------

